# Fantom Cross frameset Purchase



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

I finally took the plunge and purchased the Fantom Cross frameset from Bike Island. I also ordered a set of wheels. Jeff was very helpful. Both the frame and the wheels arrived very quickly. The frame and carbon fork appear to be very high quality. I know that some folks object to the decals, but they look great in person. I am very pleased with how responsive Jeff was to the questions I posed. 

I'd considered ordering the complete bike from Bikes Direct, but they don't have my size in stock, and I'm wanting to build mine up with a triple anyway. I've purchased 9sp 105 STI shifters and a 105 ront derailleur off of Ebay, and an XT rear derailleur and other components from Nashbar. Using a seat and crank set I already had, I figure I'll have my 105/XT 27sp Fantom Cross for about the same price as Bike Direct's price for their bike.

I'll post photos and reports of the build soon. Those of you on this forum have been very helpful. Larry


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Anxious to see it built.

On a side note, where I work, there's only a handful of regular commuters (about 6), and two of us are on Fantoms. One red Fantom Cross and my silver Fantom Cross Pro. I really like the red frame - it looks nice in person.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just ordered my Fantom Cross Pro. Should arrive in a few weeks. Can't wait since it will be my winter bike.


----------

